

Hired.com Destroys Recruiting Invoices With New Pay-As-You-Go Pricing - allangrant
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/04/hired-billing/

======
mattygreenburg
Lower the barrier for entry and allow companies to grow fast without going
broke. Love it.

